# Canon drops the prices on the Cinema EOS C200 and Cinema EOS C300 Mark II



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 1, 2019)

> Canon has dropped the prices on both the Cinema EOS C200 and Cinema EOS C300 Mark II cameras.
> The Canon Cinema EOS C200 sees a price drop of $1000 on the camera body and all of the kit options.
> The Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II sees the same $1000 price drop on both the camera body and the kit options.
> Check out the deals at our exclusive affiliate partner Adorama:
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## peters (Jul 1, 2019)

Must.... be..... strong....


----------

